# TAO "CALIBRE" Open Heart



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The open heart is too cartier-ish imho


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

stuffler said:


> The open heart is too cartier-ish imho


Most definitely, yes ;-)

This TAO is 99,9% based on the Cartier Calibre "flying tourbillon" design.


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow! Great set of photos of your TAO. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bezelbub said:


> Wow! Great set of photos of your TAO. Thanks for sharing!


Thanks Bezelbub


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## jaqm01 (Feb 7, 2012)

So much sophisticated, if I wouldn't have my Parnis Power Reserve "en route", I would surely pull the trigger on this one (oh, I forgot my Casio Edifice and Seagull 1963... haha, I have to stop)

Again, a true Masterpiece!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

jaqm01 said:


> So much sophisticated, if I wouldn't have my Parnis Power Reserve "en route", I would surely pull the trigger on this one (oh, I forgot my Casio Edifice and Seagull 1963... haha, I have to stop)
> 
> Again, a true Masterpiece!


Thanks jaqm01  glad you like it !

Please post pics of your incoming watches when you receive them ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO 'CALIBRE'*


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: TAO 'CALIBRE'*

Amazing watch and good photography...I ordered the rose gold one with the black face...

What camera are you using...You look well sound with photography...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: TAO 'CALIBRE'*



rabihz24 said:


> Amazing watch and good photography...I ordered the rose gold one with the black face...


Thanks a lot Rabihz 

RG should be gorgeous too :-!

Actually, this watch is so nice, there's a minor issue I didn't really expected&#8230; my girlfirend loves it too, and she frequently (too often for my taste !!) _borrows_ it :-|

Amazing how girls can put up with such large watches 



> What camera are you using...You look well sound with photography...


Thanks again ;-)

Well, it's an old Fuji S7000 bridge camera.










I've learn to use the camera's programs at their best, and I'm pretty happy with the pictures, now :think:

But honestly, I've completely given up on the _manual settings_&#8230; I just couldn't get the results I wanted.


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: TAO 'CALIBRE'*



Robyn57 said:


> The open heart is too cartier-ish imho


Its a Cartier open heart Homage...


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: TAO 'CALIBRE'*



Reno said:


> Thanks a lot Rabihz
> 
> RG should be gorgeous too :-!
> 
> ...


My order didnt go thro for the rose gold one..Problem with their website i guess...But i guess im lucky cause i just read a reply to your other post that someone got a rose gold TAO and the gold plating starting to peel after a short time..That made me stop reordering it and think of playing it safe and get one like yours. 
Could it be an issue with that specific plating on that watch?? im realy liking the rose gold black faced one...

Manual phtography takes lots of practise to get used to all the settings etc...Sadly a lost art these days. Et comme on dit en francais "seul vivant". I come from a family of photographers. Grandpa, dad, uncles...And i learned on manual 35mm and 70mm...

Here is a shot of my Latest and first Chinese watch, a Parnis hand wind. I love that hing so much..
Cam used is a modest Sony a200...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: TAO 'CALIBRE'*



rabihz24 said:


> My order didnt go thro for the rose gold one..Problem with their website i guess...But i guess im lucky cause i just read a reply to your other post that someone got a rose gold TAO and the gold plating starting to peel after a short time..That made me stop reordering it and think of playing it safe and get one like yours.
> Could it be an issue with that specific plating on that watch?? im realy liking the rose gold black faced one...


No idea about the TAO's PVD, I honestly can't tell.



> Manual phtography takes lots of practise to get used to all the settings etc...Sadly a lost art these days. Et comme on dit en francais "seul vivant". I come from a family of photographers. Grandpa, dad, uncles...And i learned on manual 35mm and 70mm...


I hear you.

My grandpa used to have a small photo lab, used 4,5 x 9 negatives, did his own prints&#8230;

My dad used to take a lot of pictures&#8230; I'm not sure the numerical revolution was the _best thing_ in his case :-/



> Here is a shot of my Latest and first Chinese watch, a Parnis hand wind. I love that hing so much..
> Cam used is a modest Sony a200...
> 
> View attachment 651922


Very nice pic. There's usually a great light, in your pics |>


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: TAO 'CALIBRE'*



Reno said:


> No idea about the TAO's PVD, I honestly can't tell.
> 
> I hear you.
> 
> ...


Same here...my grandpa and my father owned studios..I remember my father trying to teach me how to do a retouche sur les negatifs noir et blanc with specialized stylo a mine before going to print them...He also used un agrandisseure pour agrandire les photos. Yep old school stuff..
The secret of a good shot is how you manipulate the lighting and those rays. The use of an objective alone without a zoom lenz, lets say a 35mm help sharpen the pics alot...
The downside of thechnology these days, is folks are getting to lazy...

Regards


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: TAO 'CALIBRE'*



rabihz24 said:


> He also used *un agrandisseure* pour agrandire les photos. Yep old school stuff..


Absolutely. My grandpa had one of those


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO "CALIBRE"*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO "CALIBRE" • Piero Magli bracelet*


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: TAO "CALIBRE" • Piero Magli bracelet*

Classy-looking band there, Reno! Is it comfortable and easy to use?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: TAO "CALIBRE" • Piero Magli bracelet*



dougiedude said:


> Classy-looking band there, Reno! Is it comfortable and easy to use?


Hi DD and thanks !

In short, *yes*.

Now, because of the folded links, it's rather *light* (& flimsy). It rattles a bit, but it sure _looks_ good ;-)

_Easy to use_, yes. It's a classic deployant buckle, so nothing _special_ there.

The quality is not _excellent_, but for the price, nothing serious to complain about.

The trickiest part was to remove the original strap, as it has *TWO* SPRING BARS at each end :-s


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO "CALIBRE" • Bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO "CALIBRE" • Faux-Hornback leather strap*

eBay | 24mm HORNBACK CROC Leather Strap Fit PANERAI Tan Buckle


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO "CALIBRE" • Schaffer Bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO "CALIBRE" • "Commando" rubber strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO "CALIBRE" • Basic PAM strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO "CALIBRE" • Chestnut leather strap*


----------



## clockworksynergy (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: TAO "CALIBRE" • Chestnut leather strap*

Awesome pictures! Nice watch, love the changes in bands, show the versatility of the watch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: TAO "CALIBRE" • Chestnut leather strap*



clockworksynergy said:


> Awesome pictures! Nice watch, love the changes in bands, show the versatility of the watch


Thanks CWS.

It took more than a year to finally change the OEM strap.

First time I tried, I realized there were *TWO springbars*  and I thought it would be problematic to put it back, so I stopped.

In the end, the OEM strap is as easy to change as any other strap, and the two _positions_ in the lugs are really handy to accommodate different types of straps/bracelets. 
The holes nearest to the case are perfect for leather/rubber straps, because they can be perfectly adjusted to the case (there's no gap showing) ; 
The farthest holes allow to fit bracelets |>

A really versatile watch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO "CALIBRE" • 'Hornback' strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO "CALIBRE" Open Heart • Black leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO "CALIBRE" • 2 rivets strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO "CALIBRE" • 'Hornback-style' leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO "CALIBRE" • Shark*


----------



## Adrian111 (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: TAO 'CALIBRE'*

Grate photos


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO "CALIBRE" • 'Shark' bracelet*


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: TAO "CALIBRE" • Bracelet*

Oh very nice..I realy like the SS the Bracelet. And nice photography as well...
I had to give away my Rose gold one for a female friend of mine. lol..I do miss it thought...

I bought also a Pilot TAO but it stopped working and now its a paper weight.


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: TAO "CALIBRE" • Chestnut leather strap*

This watch is so classy that it takes any strap you throw at it....
awesome...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: TAO "CALIBRE" • Chestnut leather strap*



rabihz24 said:


> This watch is so classy that it takes any strap you throw at it....
> awesome...


Thanks rabihz24, I appreciate


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO "CALIBRE" • 'Shark' mesh bracelet*


----------



## jjc11 (Mar 24, 2017)

*Re: TAO 'CALIBRE'*

beautiful.


----------



## jjc11 (Mar 24, 2017)

was wondering what is the post count we need to have before we can post links?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

jjc11 said:


> was wondering what is the post count we need to have before we can post links?


Not sure there's a minimal number of post before linking&#8230; :think: but in the other hand, it's not the first time I read a new member asking this question, so _maybe_ it's a new forum rule :think:


----------



## the pearl (Nov 17, 2016)

man loving that


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO "CALIBRE" • Hornback-style leather strap*


----------



## RicksterY (Mar 12, 2018)

Really good looking watch, thanks for the photos!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RicksterY said:


> Really good looking watch, thanks for the photos!


Thank you Sir. And welcome to WUS


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO "CALIBRE" • Beige nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO "CALIBRE" Open Heart • Black PVD ZULU*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO "CALIBRE" • Tan soft calf leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO "CALIBRE" • Rally strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Navy canvas 😎


----------



## andmont_7 (Jul 15, 2020)

Very cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Hornback*


----------



## NeoTorr (Dec 11, 2021)

Reno said:


> *TAO "CALIBRE" • Tan soft calf leather strap*


I wish I could make love with a watch for a decade. Keeping a single thread going for years is a genius idea to measure a life besides a beloved watch. Sometimes a timepiece outlasts the sweethearts passed by. Love your sunny tones in posts, so consistently, very Tuscan. Keep up a good life.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

NeoTorr said:


> I wish I could make love with a watch for a decade. Keeping a single thread going for years is a genius idea to measure a life besides a beloved watch. Sometimes a timepiece outlasts the sweethearts passed by. Love your sunny tones in posts, so consistently, very Tuscan. Keep up a good life.


Thank you so much, NeoTorr 🙏 

You know, when I started collecting watches (more than) a decade ago, I read several horror stories about Chinese watches, and _longevity_ of those were frequently mentioned. Those 'cheap' watches were accused of falling apart after a few weeks/months only… and to be perfectly honest, I wasn't reassured when I ordered my first ones…

The idea, from day one, was to keep tracks of these watches' life. As I take pictures (nearly) each time I'm wearing one of my watches, it was easy to establish some sort of photo journal 😊


And thanks for the kind words (and the _Tuscan_ reference  ) I tend to usually use a warmer white balance (then again, it varies depending on the setting, if I'm outside, or using the photo tent). I'm currently living in a rather dull/dreary region (east of France), and the natural light is a bit depressing. Very far from Tuscany anyway 😅


----------



## NeoTorr (Dec 11, 2021)

It's my pleasure. Actually I'm more thankful to be entertained by your fascinating photographs. There were certain time stamps got my reading paused and wondering what I was doing by then? LOL... By the way Tao seems being well cared of over years, may I ask how many services it has got so far? It's quite stunning to see the watch still remains in such a mint condition after a decade's usage.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

NeoTorr said:


> It's my pleasure. Actually I'm more thankful to be entertained by your fascinating photographs. *There were certain time stamps got my reading paused and wondering what I was doing by then?* LOL...


A bit of a time capsule, hey ? 




> By the way Tao seems being well cared of over years, may I ask *how many services it has got so far?* It's quite stunning to see the watch still remains in such a mint condition after a decade's usage.



None.

The only one of my TAOs which went to my watchmaker is the _Endurer_ (ironic, isn't it ? 😅 ) not for service (it didn't need one) but because *it felt on the floor*, and most of the indexes popped out of their sockets 😓












Actually, NONE of my "modern" watches (purchased new in the last 15 years) ever needed service til now.

Some of them had to go back for a specific problem (mostly 'accidents'), but none had to be serviced just for the sake of it.


The only watches that went trough the procedure were vintages.



The later, to be specific :


















































Not exactly _service_, but a part had to be replaced (due to old age) :


----------



## MrTimepiece (Dec 19, 2021)

Reno said:


> *Hornback*


Super classy

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*PANATIME soft calf tan leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Great pictures of a very interesting watch.

Enjoy it.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Nokie said:


> Great pictures of a very interesting watch.
> 
> Enjoy it.


Thanks Nokie, I will


----------

